# Norethisterone



## qwertyuiop (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm going on holiday and am thinking of going to the docs to get some Norethisterone to delay my period (only for four days) as I really feel terrible and don't want to hate the four days of my holiday.I was wondering if anyone has taking Norethisterone and if so how has it affected your IBS and did you have any other symptoms?Thanks.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been on quite a few different brands of pills and they don't seem to bother my IBS. Is Norethisterone birth control? I wikipedia'd it saw it was bc with something else. So I don't know much about this stuff. I do know if you're not on the pill and just start taking it, it can take a few months before it starts working. When I went on the pill for the first time I bled for like a whole month...not as much as a period, but enough to need a pad, and after my body adjusted I was fine in a month or so. I was just wondering if what you're talking about will delay your period right away or if you need to be on it a while before you get that effect.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 4, 2007)

Taken on its own, you take it about 4 days before you're due to start and it delays the period until you stop taking it. Very useful I thought, especially as the holiday's kind of to celebrate being with my boyfriend for 2 years. I looked up some of the side effects and it said stuff about nausea, bloating etc, so wondered if it had affected anyone with IBS. I don't really want to take it if it's going to make me feel worse not better!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh this is great stuff, I would have done this years ago before I was on the pill had I known about it. I can't tell you how many vacations have been ruined by Aunt Flo.What country are you in?


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 4, 2007)

England. Yeah it sounds like great stuff. From what I've read online, not many people have had problems with it either!


----------

